
Tesla is suing oil industry exec for impersonating Elon Musk - traxmaxx
https://electrek.co/2016/09/14/tesla-is-suing-oil-industry-exec-for-impersonating-elon-musk-to-get-delivery-numbers/
======
gerfficiency
For impersonating Elon Musk... to get confidential information.

